# Coffee Maker with No Plastic Inside? Searching Desperately.



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I am trying to find one where the water doesn't touch any plastic, or at least doesn't touch any once it has heated. I also want it to have the carafe style pot (stainless or glass inside!).

Any suggestions?







My current coffee maker is driving me crazy.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd love some thoughts on this, if you have a moment.

Thanks!!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

subbing.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Have you tried a French Press? Very easy, great flavor, no plastic inside. Just requires a teapot to boil your water in.







Just pour into thermos afterwards to keep it hot if you don't plan on drinking it all at once.

I also use an old-fashioned coffee pot from the 40's. MIne is probably aluminum, but maybe you could find one in stainless steel. It's got a reservoir on the bottom, and another pot that sits on top of it. Inside the top pot is a mesh plate that fits into the very bottom. You put your grounds in there, then put a metal "plunger" type piece over top. Pour your water over this, and it filters down through the plunger/sieve, through the grounds, and coffee drips into the bottom pot. I think it makes THE best coffee.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We had a french press before DS found it in the cabinet and broke it.







It didn't make enough coffee for the crew, so it didn't get used much. I agree that it's a great solution, and appreciate the reminder. This morning, I'm the only coffee drinker, so it would have been just fine.

I think the other coffee maker you are describing is a percolator. My grandmother has an aluminum one just like you describe in her basement. I have often read on coffee 'snob' sites that they are the best makers. Great idea, I will look for one.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
I think the other coffee maker you are describing is a percolator. My grandmother has an aluminum one just like you describe in her basement. I have often read on coffee 'snob' sites that they are the best makers. Great idea, I will look for one.

It's actually not a percolator, since that would have the coffee and water inside one chamber while the whole thing was put onto a burner. In this pot you boil the water separately, then pour over the dry grounds. I guess it's a predecessor to an electric drip?

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Found nice percolator that you can get in several sizes here.

Oh yeah! I remember that about percolators now that you mention it....and recall that hers has a tube that bubbles the water up through the middle and then runs it back down into the bottom. Hmmm........is the one I link to above like that, I wonder, or is mis-named? It doesn't say how it works.


----------



## jadegirl553 (Mar 28, 2004)

Here's a vote for a french press!
It makes the yummiest coffee ever! Also, you can get big ones. I'm on the hunt for a bigger one than I've got for when we have people over.


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

here are some options:

The coffee press has been discussed....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Corning-Ware-8-c...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/6-Cup-Blue-Cornf...QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CORNING-WARE-COF...QQcmdZViewItem and what I have is this...LOVE it

NOt promoting any of these auctions, just using them as examples of what is out there.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

Another French Press fan. I have two for at home and a travel mug that is also a french press.









http://www.bodum.com/pages/products/...&rid=1477&idv=

I have the Chambord.


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

We have somthing like this...
http://www.citychef.ca/xcart/custome...cat=392&page=1

Which we absolutely love( ours is some other brand that was cheaper). Ours is all stainless steel. We use regular fresh ground coffee in ours and it makes two full cups of coffee ( It is the large size. I think it says 10 to 12 cup espresso size) You have to make it fresh every time... but honestly it makes an amazing cup of coffee. We have had ours for a couple of years that we got from a specialty kitchen store. For about 5 years prior to that we had an older bialetti model that was aluminum... hence the change to the stainless model!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

www.chemexcoffeemaker.com

Excellent piece of equipment


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I used a french press too, for that very reason.
It broke when I put it in my dish drainer, though. Why it broke, I have no clue (I didn't put it down hard or anything), and I was sad







I've been drinking instant coffee for days.

I'm fairly certain I will be getting another french press. I had a 6 cup one, and it was fine for making coffee for 3 people. The main negative of it is that if you drink 2 cups of coffee a day, you have to make coffee 2 separate times- you can't just let it sit in there and wait or it gets really bitter. Or you can get a big travel mug (stainless steel inside, of course), that works too.

Oh, one MAJOR benefit of a french press is that you can take the filter etc completely apart and wash it, and it gets rid of any odor that you have. My regular coffee maker stunk like old coffee no matter what I used to flush it out.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
I am trying to find one where the water doesn't touch any plastic, or at least doesn't touch any once it has heated. I also want it to have the carafe style pot (stainless or glass inside!).

Any suggestions?







My current coffee maker is driving me crazy.

French press? http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...icial%26sa%3DN

Or a stovetop espresso maker? http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...icial%26sa%3DN


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

I have an inexpensive espresso/latte maker it's a 'Krups' . I love it. I have my perfect cup of coffee ( an americano ) in the morning and no plastic ! When I have a crowd over or I have to make a lot of coffee I dig out my coffee maker and make a pot. I figure the ocassional pot of coffee in my plastic maker can't be that harmful.


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

This is similar to the one I have.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

Subbing

Looks like everyone's posted my own thoughts on the question:
French Press
Percolator
Stovetop Espresso (I love my little Bialetti).

My addition to the posts:

What about a luat caphe? A Vietnamese coffee maker?


----------



## rayo de sol (Sep 28, 2006)

I *love* Stovetop Espresso Makers! I think they are also called percolators. I found out about them in Europe, and we've been inseparable ever since.


----------



## kdabbler (Feb 19, 2006)

I added my 2 cents for you. And came across this cool coffee brewing site while I was trying to figure out if they made those sit on top of your mug-style coffee makers in steel:

http://www.howtobrewcoffee.com/


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
www.chemexcoffeemaker.com

Excellent piece of equipment

I love those! I also love percolated and French pressed coffee . . . so why am I still using a Mr. Coffee









Thanks for this thread. Now I know what I want for my birthday.


----------



## Laggie (Nov 2, 2005)

We have a stainless steel french press. After about the 10th time of me breaking one of the glass ones I finally splurged and bought the stainless one. The glass ones were too easy to knock off the counter and smash.

Ours makes two big cups of coffee.

I like the stovetop espresso maker too but you have to watch it closely to take it off the burner so the rubber seal doesn't melt and get destroyed. Which is normally not a big deal but I'm kind of dopey in the mornings.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I love my percolator, and have a glass lined carafe that I use so I can get a hot cup of coffee later in the morning.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

We have a glass and steel french press by Bodum (I think that's the company.) It was about $25.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

We have a glass/steel French press. It was about $25. Made by Bodum, I think.


----------



## rinnerin (Feb 28, 2005)

We have an all stainless french press that we got from Starbucks. It's pretty big and it's insulated, so the coffee stays hot for quite awhile. We use an electric kettle to heat the water and get a pot of coffee in less time than a traditional coffee pot. It's awesome for camping. I'm pretty sure the water doesn't touch any plastic, except maybe a little near the filter, now that I think about it.
We also have an all glass stovetop coffee maker (I think it's a percolator but am not sure), but I admit we have never used it. I've been thinking about selling it.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Stepping in to ask a question.... I would not have guessed that our coffee maker (a Cuisinart drip) has any #7 (BPA-containing) plastic in it. Is the concern about plastic just "plastics in general" or BPA specifically?


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChattyCat* 
We have a glass/steel French press. It was about $25. Made by Bodum, I think.

We have the same one. I prefer the taste. The only problem is -- I can't seem to keep the coffee in it very warm, whereas in my coffee maker, it stays warm.

Any thoughts on thsi?


----------



## Rigama (Oct 18, 2005)

How 'bout an old fashioned stovetop percolator? You can buy them at places like REI.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How about boiling water and adding in instant coffee?







:

I have my Mr. Coffee with the plastic inside, but it sits in a glass carafe after brewing.


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

How about giving up coffee?


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

I was coming in to suggest a percolator too. A bit old fashioned but they make delicious coffee.
When I was a kid my mom had one (she didn't get a modern coffee pot until I was 14) I remember alot of people coming over for coffee... ALOT.

Times have changed, or she just made really yummy coffee!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Stepping in to ask a question.... I would not have guessed that our coffee maker (a Cuisinart drip) has any #7 (BPA-containing) plastic in it. Is the concern about plastic just "plastics in general" or BPA specifically?

Yeah, I guess my timing is spot on, with this BPA in the news. I've been looking to replace it for a year or more, but just haven't made it a priority. I do not know, or particularly care if BPA is in there....I just am against all the dangers of plastic, like the pseudo-estrogens, as just one other example. It's literally the only plastic potential danger left in my kitchen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganf* 
How about giving up coffee?
















I guess there's always a chance.







We drink it fair trade, shade grown, organic and often US grown (Well, Hawaiian grown, may they see freedom from the US again.). If there are any further reasons to stop drinking it, I'm all ears. Well...I know about transport/fuel and consumption issues...but I keep it in moderation and haven't felt compelled by those two reasons to give it up.

ETA: That was poorly written. I DO care about Bisphenol A. It's just not the point of my search, as I'm concerned about all the problems with plastic.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I decided I wanted a coffee press after visiting family in England and discovering that's all anyone used. No one had coffee makers. It was fabulous coffee. I came back and found coffee presses in the thrift store -- a one cup size and a three cup size. Not only is there no plastic, but you get a better tasting cup of coffee with less coffee because the coffee swirls around in the boiling water for several minutes instead of just dripping quickly through.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have a Krups- too- the outside is plastic but the inside is all aluminum and the carafe is glass. It cost about $50.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I use my stovetop espresso maker every morning.SS, I believe. I can make espresso or coffee with it.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
How about boiling water and adding in instant coffee?







:

I have my Mr. Coffee with the plastic inside, but it sits in a glass carafe after brewing.

egads!!! not the "I" word!!!! lol


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Stepping in to ask a question.... I would not have guessed that our coffee maker (a Cuisinart drip) has any #7 (BPA-containing) plastic in it.

OH FFS, are you kidding me?????


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkTrance* 
We have the same one. I prefer the taste. The only problem is -- I can't seem to keep the coffee in it very warm, whereas in my coffee maker, it stays warm.

Any thoughts on thsi?

We have a Bodum too, and I bought my DP this at a craft sale for Christmas. It works really really well!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We used to have this percolator and totally loved it. Now we use a ceramic drip coffee maker. I've tried to find one online like we have, but haven't been able to find one yet. It is a ceramic cone that fits on top of a coffee cup. You put your coffee in it then run some hot water through, takes about a minute to make. There's no big coffee pot on the counter, no wasted coffee, and no burned coffee taste. We love it in our house and I think it cost less than a dollar.


----------

